

2048.py - brownbat
https://gist.github.com/anonymous/9699729

======
brownbat
Lazy hobbyist at best here, so I'm sure this can be picked apart, prodded,
even laughed at. Not OO, not pretty, just something I did one afternoon and
kind of wanted to post somewhere.

~~~
brownbat
In hindsight, 3x3 makes the game significantly harder. ;)

